# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Paris Saint-Germain tiếp tục vung tiền mua sắm

## thomom90

Đội bóng thủ đô Paris đang chuẩn bị chi 30 triệu Euro để đưa một tiền đạo đang thi đấu ở Serie A về sân Công viên các hoàng tử.  Gilardino sẽ thành đồng đội của Pastore? Sau khi hoàn tất bản hợp đồng kỷ lục ở Ligue I với ngôi sao tiền vệ Pastore, HLV Kombouare bị thúc giục cần phải mua thêm tiền đạo đảm đương trọng trách ghi bàn và kết hợp ăn ý với ngôi sao người Argentina. Những khoản tiền khổng lồ luôn sẵn sàng rót xuống để phục vụ việc mua sắm, xây dựng đội hình thiện chiến cho PSG. Khởi đầu mùa giải không thành công với trận thua muối mặt ngay tại sân nhà, PSG thậm chí còn không thể ghi được bàn thắng nào và việc củng cố hàng tiền đạo là tối hậu thư các ông chủ người Quatar gửi tới HLV Kombouare và giám đốc kỹ thuật Leonardo. Vị giám đốc của PSG đang chuẩn bị thương thảo với Fiorentina về trường hợp của tiền đạo Alberto Gilardino khi đưa ra mức phí chuyển nhượng 15 triệu Euro và thêm 15 triệu Euro “lót tay” nữa cho tiền đạo 29 tuổi để có được 3 năm phục vụ của tiền đạo quốc tế người Italia này. Gilardino đang là mục tiêu của Genoa và Valencia nhưng với "giá tốt" mà PSG đề nghị cũng như lời hứa hẹn 5 triệu Euro tiền lương mỗi năm thì thật khó để cựu tiền đạo AC Milan từ chối Paris St German. Leonardo trước đây là HLV của AC Milan và vị giám đốc PSG đánh giá rất cao khả năng của Gilardino. Để bù đắp một phần chi phí nếu mua tiền đạo của Fio, Leonardo sẵn sàng bán 2 tiền đạo Mevlut Erding và Guillaume Hoarau ước tính vào khoảng 20 triệu Euro. Tin liên quan: diem chuan dai hoc cao dang 2011 diem chuan truong dai hoc sai gon diem chuan dh 2010 diem chuan cac truong diem chuan dai hoc cao dang nam 2011 diem san dh nam 2011 diem chuan dai hoc kinh te quoc dan 2011

----------

